# Differance between woven and nylon labels?



## iwudrun (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey guys, Just wondering what is the difference between woven and nylon neck tags?.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Nylon labels are printed. Woven labels are made with thread and a loom. Picture examples of both can be found here www.bcilabels.com | Clothing Labels | Printed Labels | Custom Woven Labels


----------



## starz1 (Jan 17, 2010)

Woven all the way, nylon is cheap, I've had both, woven is classy


----------



## iwudrun (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you both.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

A while back I received a nice sample pack of different lables from a preferred vendor. I believe it was Clothing Labels For U. I would contact them to see if they can send you samples.


----------



## Clothing Labels (Apr 23, 2010)

Woven, as explained above is fabricated with looms---oftentimes this is overseas and you have to wait a long time---AND you have to usually order 500, because overhead is relatively high
If you go with woven, ALWAYS get damask if you need to make a strong statement. Taffeta will show threads though the background---and if this isn't a big deal, then sometimes it is cheaper.

Printed is usually done on the following fabrics and depending on the manufacturer, is very upscale and/or made in the US:
Cotton
Satin
Tyvek
Nylon 
Leather
Jackron

Nylon is low on the totum pole, in my opinion---and not any cheaper than the other options


----------

